# super glue for aquascaping rocks



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

Anybody ever tried using gel type super glue for liverocks? I have read from the other forum, RC, that they could be used to affix frags to rocks or to be used in between the rock and putty. I am in the process of re-aquascaping my tank, looking for possible options aside from epoxy putty and gel combo and cable ties.
I know a shop that sells CA gel type in various viscosity, including gel form. A small tube of gel is around $10.00, almost the same as the epoxy putty. It sets within 5 minutes, cures within 24 hrs. If this is possible, I will just use my old tank water for curing. 
Thank you for sharing.
j


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use thick gel superglue from the Dollar Store. Works great for glueing frags, you can also use it sandwich style with puddy.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

hey fesso,

thanks for the reply. 

I have used super glue also for smaller rocks. the only thing is it goes through the pores. super glues are usually thin, the shop recommended gel type as it will not slip through pores and cracks. It holds it own but it will set around 5 minutes.

thanks again.

j


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> I use thick gel superglue from the Dollar Store.





jeprox said:


> super glues are usually thin, the shop recommended gel type as it will not slip through pores and cracks.
> j


I get the same stuff Fesso gets. At the Dollar store theres the standard super glue that comes in 3 small tubes, and then there's the Gel type in a slightly larger tube. Since its so cheap I usually buy 3 of the gel type at a time to have backups since I always end up gluing the cap to the tube.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the reply.

so, how as it? would you suggest to use the gel type for rocks? no slipping between the crevices? sorry for the battery of questions.

I am planning to make some kind of a tower of rocks with overhangs. 

I never saw that gel type at the dollar store. will definitely snoop around again.

thanks.

j


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I personally would never use gel type super glue for the rocks. It even does not hold frags properly as more expensive glue.

I know structures looks nice, but you should remember than by attaching rocks together (by any means) you create future inconvenience in maintenance - move/replace rock when necessary, take out to deal with Aphtasia, algae, etc.

To answer your question about attaching rocks - drill the holes and use acrylic rods or plastic bands.

Putty or glues will not hold, until it is some kind of commercial stuff, which can not be used in aquarium

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

Loctite gel works for me everytime. Best part about it is you can put it away and use it again later without drying out like other glues. Also, it works best if rock is cleaned throughly with a brush. There should be no algae or detritis on the rock you plan to affix the frag to or it will not hold.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

sig said:


> I personally would never use gel type super glue for the rocks. It even does not hold frags properly as more expensive glue.
> 
> I know structures looks nice, but you should remember than by attaching rocks together (by any means) you create future inconvenience in maintenance - move/replace rock when necessary, take out to deal with Aphtasia, algae, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. Will definitely consider this.

thanks for the input again.

j


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

picoreef said:


> Loctite gel works for me everytime. Best part about it is you can put it away and use it again later without drying out like other glues. Also, it works best if rock is cleaned throughly with a brush. There should be no algae or detritis on the rock you plan to affix the frag to or it will not hold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Hi,

Thanks for the input. I had similar experience where the glue just dried up, im not even half way. It sucks, ahihihi.

Will definitely scrub out the rocks to remove algae and detritis.

Thanks.

j


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Consider drilling holes in your live rock for zip ties or acrylic rods.


----------



## picoreef (Dec 26, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Consider drilling holes in your live rock for zip ties or acrylic rods.


Good point. You can only accomplish so much with only glue in terms of unique rock formations. If you want overhangs and arches you will definitely need a combination of epoxy, glue, zip ties and acrylic rods. Thats what I used for mine and they are solid.








Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I used 2-part putty over zip ties to create a large arch. I could pick it up in one piece if I wanted to.


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm starting a new tank with some dry rock and I also got a jurassic gel from brs, not sure how it might work but you can give it a go.


----------



## jeprox (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you for your input. will take note of it on my next build.

j


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Where would you find acrylic rods? I can't see I've seen them at any LFS, then again never looked either.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Nevek67 said:


> Where would you find acrylic rods? I can't see I've seen them at any LFS, then again never looked either.


Plasticwold.ca


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

My shop? I have various sizes, and I am in shop at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Nevek67 said:


> Where would you find acrylic rods? I can't see I've seen them at any LFS, then again never looked either.


We have acrylic aquascaping rods http://www.bigreefdepot.com/Dry-Live-Rock-s/163.htm

We also offer local pickup by appointment.


----------

